# Portable speedlight modifier suggestions



## sanjosedave (Aug 5, 2017)

The Neewer 9x12 reviews on Amazon report that how it attaches to the speedlight is poor, to ok, at best.

I will be using a single speedlight off camera to take portraits.

Don't have room to set-up umbrellas etc

Gary Fong-style cap, or get a Neewer and use gaffer tape?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2017)

Lastolite Ezybox Speedlite.


----------



## leadin2 (Aug 27, 2017)

Try Rogue Flashbender and reflectors (you can DIY too). They have quite a few tutorials in YouTube.


----------



## hne (Aug 27, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lastolite Ezybox Speedlite.



+1

There are small shoot-through umbrella that can be hand held, but in tight spaces you lose control of the reflections. Black-backed umbrella are best held behind you (unless you've got long arms made of rubber instead of bone and muscle) which get tricky to aim and having them behind you necessitates even larger umbrella to get the same softness.

Foldable softboxes are better as long as they are well constructed. The ezybox is.


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 12, 2017)

Ezybox if you will be putting it on a stand, flashbender (+diffusion panel) if you'll be waving it around by hand.

I also recommend you do not underestimate the versatility of the bare flash and you should spend some time experimenting with that. Look up Damien Lovegrove for examples of what one bare flash (occasionally two) can do in portrait work.


----------



## pwp (Sep 22, 2017)

sanjosedave said:


> The Neewer 9x12 reviews on Amazon report that how it attaches to the speedlight is poor, to ok, at best.



The Neewer is so cheap it's almost free so I got one to try. What a piece of rubbish. Yes, it's a horror to attach, and the light quality/characteristic for portraits & half body, looks awful...harsh brutal light. I put it straight in the bin. ???

Maybe the OP should check out the now rather famous Black Foamy Thing...
https://neilvn.com/tangents/about/black-foamie-thing/

-pw


----------



## Pookie (Sep 22, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lastolite Ezybox Speedlite.



Probably the best suggestion here... highly recommend it. I have the small and larger versions. If you're in SJ, California I have a couple very lightly used that I could part with. PM if interested. I don't shoot with speedlites these days...


----------



## pwp (Sep 22, 2017)

Pookie said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Lastolite Ezybox Speedlite.
> ...



Not sure of the OP's needs. Can these be used on-camera?

-pw


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 22, 2017)

pwp said:


> Not sure of the OP's needs. Can these be used on-camera?
> 
> -pw


----------

